
Show HN: Microlink screenshot – Turn websites into snapshots - Kikobeats
https://microlink.io/screenshot/?ref=hackernews
======
Kikobeats
That's a thing I've working for a while after evaluating some similar services
out there that don't fit all the things I needed.

Q: Yet another Screenshot as a service?

Yes! but you will find this one is completely different.

Q: Why is this different?

What makes it stand out from the rest is the server-side solution: the
screenshot image will be served from a CDN, being available globally and you
won’t have to worry about downloading or storing it.

Q: Why is this better?

This allows the service to provide some extra things there, like automagically
refreshing the screenshot after a time: this means the screenshot always
reflects the content behind the target URL .

Q: Will the screenshot be fancy?

So fancy.

Microlink screenshots support browser overlay (light and dark theme) and
custom background color or gradient .

Q: How configurable is it?

You can hide, click, wait or scroll to elements. Also, you can emulate a list
of 71 devices. The screenshot can be full page and the output can be PNG or
JPEG.

Q: Can you block trackers, popups, etc?

Sure, this is done by default.

Q: Cookie banners as well?

Yes, specially cookie banners .

Q: Sounds good, but what about pricing?

It starts at $0. The API has a daily rate limit; If you reach it and you need
more, you can jump to a pro plan, they are intentionally cheap.

Q: How can I be sure all this is true?

We did a comparison table of similar services and what kind of features they
offer: [http://bit.ly/saasforscreenshot](http://bit.ly/saasforscreenshot)

Product Hunt thread: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/microlink-
screenshot](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/microlink-screenshot)

